# Big island or maui



## HighAltitudeDude (May 4, 2016)

Looking for a 1+ bedroom sometime in june 7-14 (big island) and after that maui; please pm if you have anything


----------



## HighAltitudeDude (May 13, 2016)

anyone have maui in june post 11th?


----------

